# Do You Have A backstory for your Sona?



## Mosie (Mar 23, 2018)

I can't really ever make a story behind my 1 and only sona, because it's highly based off myself. Sure, I have side sonas (sorta) that appear from drawing but I'm never toooo attached to them until/unless I make a story around them as characters. My question mainly is if you have a sona of yourself and you have made a backstory for them, and is it like an autobio or made up?


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 23, 2018)

i have a huge backstory for my sona, but my experience is unique to me. for starters, i'm a writer and i just can't not make up a bunch of shit for the characters i come up with. i just can't help myself. also, despite being my sona, she's not very me. like, we have some stuff in common, but it's not like i just made myself into a cat. if she were, i imagine i wouldn't write so much since she would be more a persona to present online rather than her own thing, if that makes sense. ​


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 23, 2018)

My humansona is a  48 year old Hawaiian fat fuck. He's good at being lazy and horny.


----------



## Mosie (Mar 23, 2018)

@Mikazuki Marazhu 10/10 would read at barnes and nobles


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 23, 2018)

My fursona/malesona/ponysona don't have backstories; I'll be giving my ponysona (and my husband's) a bit of a cameo in my pony Tumblr's storyline at some point but even that is essentially commemorating a RL event. To me it'd feel weird to make up stories around them since they're basically me in a different skin. And while I've made up stories since I was pretty young, I don't recall making up stories about myself at any point. (Like some people will write stories where they're the main character - which is fine, more power to them - and that's just not something I think I ever did.)


----------



## Pompadork (Mar 23, 2018)

Emo shitlord highlands cow starts shitty metal band with shitty unicorn gril and vaguely more competent foreign exchange sheep. They're called Cattle Axxe they suck pls buy their mixtape.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 23, 2018)

Holy fuck, I have a rather intense backstory with my sona.
Jamie's parents, Christa and Alexander, were once archaeologists, but shortly after birth, her mother died in a supernatural occurance and her father retired. Alone with his only son, Alexander moved back to his hometown to be closer to his family to receive assistance raising her. Alex would go on to open a successful cafe called The Fuzzy Muzzle. Upon reaching adulthood, Jamie developed a love for photography and began to work towards a career at photojournalism when he's not assisting her dad run the Fuzzy Muzzle.


----------



## Mosie (Mar 24, 2018)

lol fuzzy muzzle cafe noice


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 24, 2018)

Mosie said:


> lol fuzzy muzzle cafe noice


It's also the name of a Discord server I run.


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 30, 2018)

...not yet. I do avoid it for as long as possible because the more story I give them the less of a sona they become and just their own character. I'll get to it though.


----------



## Balans (Mar 30, 2018)

My character, Balans, does have quite the backstory. The character grew from RP stories, shared discussions, jokes, and more. While it'd be a long time to explain every last detail of the character, I do have a rough draft of the character's backstory on FurAffinity. You can read it by clicking here. As a fair note, this is still in rough draft work and I'm currently editing it and fixing any grammatical errors within it. If you spot any, let me know and I'll fix it up as I edit.


----------



## Dak Throqutak (Apr 2, 2018)

This is a great question! In my case, my 'sona is a combination of autobiographical details, certain spiritual leanings, and just plain fantasy writing. I suppose you might say that it's my ideal scenario, i.e. not only who I see myself as but also where I'd like to live and have adventures.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Apr 2, 2018)

Cheating Death Chapter 1: Introduction, a general fiction | FictionPress
^ That


----------



## Mosie (Apr 5, 2018)

@Dak Throqutak good summary!


----------



## Dak Throqutak (Apr 5, 2018)

Mosie said:


> @Dak Throqutak good summary!


Thanks, Mosie!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 6, 2018)

All I want to know is how yours ended up with spider legs.


----------



## Albino Axolotl (Apr 8, 2018)

My sona, Camila Axolotl has a very multiple choice past.


----------



## Stealtheart (Apr 10, 2018)

I give all my sonas stories. Whenever I make characters for anything I spend a lot of time creating their lifestory, who they are, where they're from, etc.
But as a writer I guess that's not a surprise that I enjoy writing a story for a character.


----------



## Mayflower (Apr 21, 2018)

I have a backstory for my fursona. It's nothing special. Just a general outline of her past, so there's something leading up to the various pictures I'm getting of her. I have always wanted to focus on her present life, and not so much on what she did when she was younger.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 21, 2018)

Yes, but typical "ugly duckling" (or ugly meerkat) scenario.


----------



## Milkyway Arts (Apr 21, 2018)

I suck at writing back stories to be honest. I just made my sona a few days ago tho (my pfp). maybe I could figure something out hmm...

He's a sand cat though so he'd likely be from a desert based village/town. Maybe a desert oasis. Not sure.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 21, 2018)

My character was a android built for warfare, and served in the front lines of the military for decades before being scheduled for decommissioning. Not liking the idea, he retaliates with the other android soldiers and leads a revolt that liberates all A.I beings that were persecuted for not being natural. He now serves as a hired mercenary and a bodyguard for others and moves from city to city exploring new places and finding new passions.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 22, 2018)

small red panda wants money and hunky men


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 22, 2018)

I like to think there’s some link to my character and Wojtek.  

The Soldier Bear Wojtek Story

I myself am incredibly Polish, frighteningly so.  I took one of those DNA ancestry tests, the one where you spit in the bottle and mail it back, and apparently my DNA is 49% native to the Slavic region.  The average Polish native’s DNA is 47%.  I am literally more polish than most actual polish people


----------



## Jade_the_rabbit (Apr 25, 2018)

That would be a negatory. Jade has no backstory to speak of.


----------



## Simo (Apr 25, 2018)

Yep!

Posted before, but a rather extensive one:

It starts out where Simo (maybe 15 or 16) gets caught making out with his friend, Pepper Possum, by mean ol' preacher Possum. (Simo and Pepper hang out and smoke skunk weed, in Simo's fort, built up outta the water, on stilts.) Pepper is his best friend, but not too bright, and Simo looks out for him at school, and keeps the more agressive wolves and foxes from picking on him.

So they get caught and sent away to this pray-away-the-gay prison camp in the Carolina Mountains, run by the evil Rev. Fox, called Christ's Cabins, which is surrounded by a very tall 240 volt electric chain-link fence, anchored into concrete, so ya can't dig under it.

Simo and Pepper share bunks in a cabin with a badger-boy who becomes a very close friend with whom they share a ton of mischief, along with a raccoon, who gets sent to the camp after they do. Of course, having all of them in the crazy camp doesn't work at all, and, in fact, has rather the opposite result : P The gang also discovers that mean old Rev. Fox has been taking advantage of some of the boys, not unlike the scandals in the Catholic Church, and so there are elements of social satire at work, as well as adventure, humor and tragedy.

They plot an escape. The raccoon is too scared to go though with it, and stays behind; Simo and The Badger make it but get separated, and Pepper gets shot.

Simo's rebellious, anti-authority streak is hardened by the experience, even though he still manages to be a fun-loving trickster, living on the road, drifting from town to town. He loves watermelons, and often steals them from farmer's fields, and will just crack one open, and gobble it down.

He ends up In Savannah, Georgia for a while, living in an old shipping container, drifts off to Ohio on a train, and lives in an abandoned factory...eventually, he manages to go back to school due to finally convincing the authorities to investigate the evil Rev. Fox and his camp, and becomes a hero for saving those still in it. This earns him a scholarship.

He ends up studying fashion and genetics, and later, starts up his top-secret lab, where he lures the unsuspecting to become....skunks! And here there's a fun-loving, silly sci-fi element that gets introduced, as he transforms dragons into red pandas, wolves into sheep...but, he usually turns them back, after some teasing.

~

Well, and such is the story to date, more or less!


----------



## Prostapheresys (Apr 30, 2018)

Interesting topic!
Personally, although I like writing and always tend to give my characters some backstory, I've never been able to come up with one for my fursona because... Well because I still consider him a part of me, despite some extra or exaggerated personality traits ^_^
Any backstory for him just feels wrong... Maybe one day I might end up making one, but for now he's just my "alternate dimension" me in a way XD


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 10, 2018)

Yes, Tyll'a has a very detailed backstory, and that's mostly due to his origin as a roleplay character in FF14 before evolving into the sona he is today.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 10, 2018)

I've been thinking of making a backstory for my Fursona for ages now.. but I never really got around to it, for some reason. I probably should do one though.. as soon as my creativity juices begin to flow and I have time to put pen to paper. ☺


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 10, 2018)

Yes, Drake blár Valdyr have a very extensive backstory to him. But I only have a very rough sketch for it, as there's a *lot* to cover.


----------



## Nakita (Jun 22, 2018)

Not really a backstory per se, but my moth 'sona is basically a faerie with the ability to change size depending on her environment. She tends to the flowers and trees, doing her part to maintain balance in the ecosystem, similar to how bees pollinate. Being part insect, she doesn't have lips, so she has to communicate through telepathy. That's what I've got so far.


----------



## Hara Surya (Jul 3, 2018)

Hara Surya was a Second Life character I played about 10+ years ago who was based off a minor character from one of the first Furry stories I wrote. She's since taken on a "life of her own" totally unrelated to the original story.

Another name I'm known as in the Furry community is Ciaran Skye, which was my name on the VCL Forum for years, and he was a Tramp Freighter Captain I played in the West End Games Star Wars Roleplaying Game in the 1990s. His appearance was based off Ciaran Brennan from the Irish band Clannad circa mid-1990s.


----------



## Rayd (Jul 3, 2018)

I seem to have an unshakable habit of giving my characters edgy storylines that're full of highschool-tier cliches. It's rather embarrassing to share, but I suppose I will anyways, as I have nothing to lose, and, well, don't have any friends here anyway.

The character in my avatar has a tragic story that I can summarize by saying that growing up as a single child in a modern setting, he was an outcast and considered a loser by most, and wasn't really paid any mind to by anybody, and was bitter at the world because of it. One day as a teen, whilst taking a peaceful walk during the dead of night to curb his despair, as per usual for him, he was suddenly knocked out and kidnapped by an unknown attacker, soon awaking in a dungeon-esque room, where he was caged and chained. He'd soon discover that he was among a demonic cult, as they revealed themselves soon after his awakening, explaining that they needed the blood of a child to carry out a series of 12 daily blood-rituals to summon their master (who would also show up later on in the story, not exactly related). The first 11 rituals were carried out successfully, falling under the process of the cultists forcing the character deeper into the dungeon, soon reaching a room that looked as if it was a catacomb, with ancient-looking coffins lining the walls, and a stone troth in the center of the room, where the character would again be chained as one of the cultists used a ritualistic dagger to make a moderate cut on the character's body, in separate areas each time, spilling blood into the troth. He'd then be stitched up, and sent back to his cage. He'd gradually become more hopeless and psychologically unstable with each passing day, wondering just what exactly the cultists were going to do to him on the last day. When that day came, it was significantly different from the others. The cultists brought the character to the catacombs, but would instead inch the blade at his neck, intending to decapitate him. As soon as the blade reached the skin, the blood stockpiled into the troth would begin glowing briefly, before splashing itself in a paranormal manner onto the entire body of the character, sending him into an unexplainable trance, breaking his bonds with seemingly super-human strength, and would begin using spells he's never used or have known of before, those spells being those of a bloodmancer's, effortlessly dispatching the cultists in a maniacal frenzy. Once he'd finally snap out of it, he'd break down, crying, completely confused and in extreme distraught at what he's just done, covered in his own blood, and kneeling in the large pool of blood of those who have tortured and tormented him relentlessly. As he kneeled there, He'd eventually grow angry, and realize his new strength, and being much more unstable and violent than he once was, he had little psychological boundaries to stop him from becoming one of the most renown and most wanted serial-killers across the land, seeking to declare his vengeance on the world that neglected him, specifically targeting those who mistreat others, and have mistreated him in his past, eventually even returning to his childhood household and murdering his own parents. Over the course of several years, he'd master the art of bloodmancy, and would adapt other magics such as the arcane and pyromancy. He'd dawn dark clothing, and wield a long, black umbrella as a powerful catalyst for his magic. Underneath his rugged clothing and fur would be 11 scars in several parts of his body, forever reminding him just where he got the key to his revenge from.

He's only one of the near-dozen of main characters that're in the story series I'm currently writing, and as of right now in canon, he is deceased. He still remains to be my most favorite character of them all, however, and is one of the only 3 I have art of.


----------

